# Visa 189 Lodgement Feb 2015 Gang!



## Teddy110 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi guys!

Just apply for 189 today. What documents we need to provide and what form do we need to fill? Thanks


----------



## pc101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi,

I also lodged my visa application yesterday. I have uploaded the following documents already:

Proof of English: PTE-A Score Report
Proof of Identity/Birth: Birth Certificate, Driver's License, Passport, National Identity Card, Passport-Sized Photograph
Proof of Qualification: Degree Certificate, Academic Transcripts
Proof of Work Experience: ACS Assessment Letter, Employment References, Employment Letters, Bank Statements, Tax Documents, Payslips.

Next will upload: Form 80, PCC, Medicals

Am i missing anything here? Anything else required?


----------



## Teddy110 (Feb 2, 2015)

pc101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also lodged my visa application yesterday. I have uploaded the following documents already:
> 
> ...


Same here. Do we need to upload form 80 and 1221? Any other forms we need to submit too?


----------



## agrimreaper (Dec 9, 2014)

Form 80 is not mandatory.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

As read from the forum and general advise, Form 80 not mandatory but good to upload them as in most cases the CO asks for it.


----------



## nr789 (Dec 22, 2014)

Received an invite yesterday. Going to apply soon..  I will gather the above mentioned documents. Any specific advise before visa lodging?


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

Guys, I have a query, while filling my work experience in my IMMI account, for my current job, it asks me to enter an end date and does not allow the field to be left blank. Any advice on this?


----------



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

enter current date

Ram



usmansshaikh said:


> Guys, I have a query, while filling my work experience in my IMMI account, for my current job, it asks me to enter an end date and does not allow the field to be left blank. Any advice on this?


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

BRam111 said:


> enter current date
> 
> Ram



okay thanks RAM, and do I have to get an updated reference letter or just use the one submitted for ACS + Latest salary slips and / or a letter from HR confirming I am still with the same company?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

BRam111 said:


> enter current date
> 
> Ram


Hi Ram just now 2613 occupation 3670 are filled on 27th Feb , do you remember on the last round just want to see how many invitations they are giving per round.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

subscribing...


----------



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

No need to get new reference letter, just salary slips would suffice...

Ram



usmansshaikh said:


> okay thanks RAM, and do I have to get an updated reference letter or just use the one submitted for ACS + Latest salary slips and / or a letter from HR confirming I am still with the same company?


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

BRam111 said:


> No need to get new reference letter, just salary slips would suffice...
> 
> Ram




Perfect. Thanks!


----------



## BRam111 (Nov 20, 2014)

Sorry andrew i do not remember.... we have to wait for the website to be updated with 27-Feb invitation round details...

Ram



andrew64 said:


> Hi Ram just now 2613 occupation 3670 are filled on 27th Feb , do you remember on the last round just want to see how many invitations they are giving per round.


----------



## rahulsp (Dec 8, 2013)

How do i update my signature? I paid the fees yesterday, got PCC in a day. Medicals pending.


----------



## SK_AUS (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello Guys,

I filed my EOI on Feb 20th, 2015. Anybody who has received an invite today (Feb 27th)?
If yes, for which ANZSCO code? Mine is 263111 with 60 points.

Is there any possibility of getting an invite this time?

As far as invites are concerned, are they going to roll out all 1200 invites today or should I be hopeful in few upcoming days as well?

Please advice.

Thanks.

-
Regards,
SK


----------



## Teddy110 (Feb 2, 2015)

SK_AUS said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I filed my EOI on Feb 20th, 2015. Anybody who has received an invite today (Feb 27th)?
> If yes, for which ANZSCO code? Mine is 263111 with 60 points.
> ...


You should receive an invite at 00:00 27 Feb Canberra time. It ended alr. Wait for next round


----------



## SK_AUS (Feb 19, 2015)

Teddy110 said:


> You should receive an invite at 00:00 27 Feb Canberra time. It ended alr. Wait for next round


:sad::sad:

They haven't updated the next invite date yet. I guess I will just wait.


----------



## vix.rox (Feb 28, 2015)

*189 60 points on 18 feb 2015*

I applied for 189 (60 point s) software engineer 261313 on 18 feb 2015. Invitation when I should expect? Also I have submitted eoi for 190 with 65 points.


----------



## Teddy110 (Feb 2, 2015)

vix.rox said:


> I applied for 189 (60 point s) software engineer 261313 on 18 feb 2015. Invitation when I should expect? Also I have submitted eoi for 190 with 65 points.


should be next round then


----------



## Indojin (Mar 11, 2015)

*how to pay lodgement fees*



rahulsp said:


> How do i update my signature? I paid the fees yesterday, got PCC in a day. Medicals pending.


Hi Rahul,

When you say, you have paid the fees, I am assuming, you are talking about the visa lodgement fees. 
Can you please guide, how did you pay the fees online?
Did your credit card have that kind of upper limit or did you use travel card?


----------



## Teddy110 (Feb 2, 2015)

Jan gang is half way now. Feb gang is coming


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

Feb gang tail enders...


----------



## Teddy110 (Feb 2, 2015)

Any news for Feb applicants yet?....


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

Teddy110 said:


> Any news for Feb applicants yet?....



eagerly waiting for CO allocation..


----------



## Teddy110 (Feb 2, 2015)

kalukuri said:


> eagerly waiting for CO allocation..


There is one guy from 6 Feb got grant  maybe u will get one any day now


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

Teddy110 said:


> There is one guy from 6 Feb got grant  maybe u will get one any day now


Where did you get this info.. I was checking visa tracker but dont see any such update. Infact so far only Jan guys are recieving grants.


----------



## Teddy110 (Feb 2, 2015)

kalukuri said:


> Where did you get this info.. I was checking visa tracker but dont see any such update. Infact so far only Jan guys are recieving grants.


Check the other thread as well. One guy applied on 12 Feb confirmed being contacted by CO


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

Teddy110 said:


> Check the other thread as well. One guy applied on 12 Feb confirmed being contacted by CO


Which thread? can you please refer that here. Thanks


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

kalukuri said:


> Which thread? can you please refer that here. Thanks


Yes, I could see that in tracker. Thanks for the update. Praying that everything will fo good.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Kalukuri,

May I know, have you uploaded form 80 ?



kalukuri said:


> Yes, I could see that in tracker. Thanks for the update. Praying that everything will fo good.


----------



## krishnabhargavt (Mar 30, 2015)

Lodged 189 on Feb 11th.. got the grant today...


----------



## Teddy110 (Feb 2, 2015)

krishnabhargavt said:


> Lodged 189 on Feb 11th.. got the grant today...


Congrats man


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

CongratZZZZ Krishna Enjoy the moment.

Just a small clarification, did you uploaded Form80?



krishnabhargavt said:


> Lodged 189 on Feb 11th.. got the grant today...


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

nicemathan said:


> Hi Kalukuri,
> 
> May I know, have you uploaded form 80 ?


No I havent. do you think I should?


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

krishnabhargavt said:


> Lodged 189 on Feb 11th.. got the grant today...


congrats!!!


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I haven't uploaded form80 as of now, so checking.



kalukuri said:


> No I havent. do you think I should?


----------



## Teddy110 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi guys!

We have received our GRANT today after such a long journey! :rockon::rockon:

Thank you all for your help. This forum is better than an agent 

Hope you all get ur grant soon! Cheers


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

Congrats Teddy...... Enjoy the new journey in the land down under


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Congratulations.... EnjoyZZZZZZ

May I know the first entry date or initial entry date please.



Teddy110 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> We have received our GRANT today after such a long journey! :rockon::rockon:
> 
> ...


----------



## Teddy110 (Feb 2, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> Congratulations.... EnjoyZZZZZZ
> 
> May I know the first entry date or initial entry date please.


IED: 8/9/2015 as my PCC date


----------



## Teddy110 (Feb 2, 2015)

Sky_the_limit said:


> Congrats Teddy...... Enjoy the new journey in the land down under


Thanks buddy. Hope u get urs soon


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Everybody,

It was a wonderful journey with its own set off ups & downs.

Yes, it is a grant.    

Checked today morning at around 07:40 hours local time, no mails.

However, there was a status change in immi account to Processing from previously Processing – Please wait for the department to get in touch with you.

Felt : Hmmm…. Ok probably this week, I might hear something.

Went to office and as usual logged in again to check my mails. 

Grant mails for three of us was there, sent around 08:10 hours local time.

Have to enter on or before March 28th 2016. (Medical results uploading date)

Made some wonderful friends in this forum, hope it continues in the coming weeks; months & years.

Now begins the real task of settling in a new country. :boxing::boxing::boxing:

Never crossed my country's border till date. 

Will pray for grants to all the rightful applicants. :second:


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

nicemathan said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It was a wonderful journey with its own set off ups & downs.
> 
> ...


Wohooo congratulations buddy.
My lodge date is 18 days behind you, so hopeful as well 
By the way when do you plan to fly and what's the destination Melb/Syd ?


----------



## bhaskars (Feb 27, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It was a wonderful journey with its own set off ups & downs.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate! Great way to start your week  
Do keep us posted your next moves. 

Cheers!


----------



## pratik2077 (Feb 11, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It was a wonderful journey with its own set off ups & downs.
> 
> ...


Congratulation Nicemathan..!

Your visa lodge date ??

-pratik


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It was a wonderful journey with its own set off ups & downs.
> 
> ...



COngrats Nicemathan!!....Happy for you....and thanks for helping in my case so far as well...stay in touch and maybe we can get in touch in oz land some time down the line as well...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yea Ramesh, we can never be 100% sure of their working style.

I wish you too get it within this week. :fingerscrossed:

Haven't finalized on the month of departure, most probably Mel; however will go to any village or town if I get a offer.  



rameshkd said:


> Wohooo congratulations buddy.
> My lodge date is 18 days behind you, so hopeful as well
> By the way when do you plan to fly and what's the destination Melb/Syd ?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hey Bhaskar Thanks buddy. 

Certainly I will hang around this forum helping other and seeking help in further steps.



bhaskars said:


> Congrats mate! Great way to start your week
> Do keep us posted your next moves.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Pratik for your wishes. Complete history provided below in my signature. Lodged on Feb 20th 2014.



pratik2077 said:


> Congratulation Nicemathan..!
> 
> Your visa lodge date ??
> 
> -pratik


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Certainly Usman, will stay in touch.

All the very best in your future steps too    



usmansshaikh said:


> COngrats Nicemathan!!....Happy for you....and thanks for helping in my case so far as well...stay in touch and maybe we can get in touch in oz land some time down the line as well...


----------



## zaingenius (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello,

I got my experience/degree assessed under code 263111, positive in 9 days
After EIO submission, got invitation in 7 days
Now I will be submitting me and my wife's visa application till mid of May 2015.
Till when should I expect my visa (so as to plan my resignation from my current employer and plan migration)
will get police check and medical done on CO's request..
Thanks


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

Congrats Nicemathan!


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks mate.  So have you lodged your VISA



shorefisher said:


> Congrats Nicemathan!


----------



## OnaMisssion (Dec 13, 2014)

Dear friends,

I am in the process completing my VISA application and lodge it. I have a question and hoping to get it clarified in this forum.

I studied in a college which was affiliated to an university. In the EOI, I mentioned my college name in the place of "Institution Name" field. But now coming to think of it, my 'degree award' certificate has got the university name on it and not the college name in which I studied. However, all the 8 semesters mark sheets have got both my college name and the affiliated university name. So I am confused now, what to put in the place of Institution name. In the EOI, my college name is present but the degree award certificate contains my university name and not the college name. 

Kindly advice.

Thanks


----------



## aqkhan (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

i lodged my application on 23 Feb 2015, CO assigned on 16-Apr-2015, CO requested PCC, Form 80, 1221 and Meds. All were uploaded on 26 April 2015. However, i didn't received any acknowledgement, therefore, i called GSM Brisbane, they informed me that my documents were received and my case is under mandatory check.

Can anyone advise what is meant by "Mandatory Check" and how long it normally takes?

Thanks and best Regards,

AQ


----------



## aqkhan (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me if they have seen lately any visa grant i.e. after 15-May-2015.

On other discussion boards it is being discussed that the quota for 2015 has already reached it's limits and there will be no more grant prior to July 2015.

189 visa lodged February 2015. - Page 29



waiting for your response.

Best Regards,

AQ


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

i am getting nearly 50 marks in each section of PTEA as per MACMILIN test paper.

Please tell how many marks i can get in PTEA exam???


----------

